# Worthwhile Xactimate Training



## logan (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Looking for a worthwhile Xactimate Training Course. I have seen several crazy expensive courses offered online, which I realize could more than pay off for my business, but I wanna make sure I choose the right one. So if anyone has any recommendations for courses that they have used and increased profit margins I would greatly appreciate the insight.

Thank You and Stay Safe,
Logan Ulm


----------



## jackandjilldfw (Jul 20, 2018)

There are a bunch, but you could always skip the training and let someone else handle your claims. My husband and I live in DFW and are insurance specialists for several roofing companies throughout the US. We have a combined 20+ years of experience in insurance claims, roofs, roofing companies, and everything in between.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd go for it - another string to your bow


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Won't do you any harm, that's for sure


----------

